# Water pump replacement from dealer



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
About around 46k kmiles I had my water pump replaced due to failure at the dealership under powertrain warranty. I am now at 102k miles with the message displaying to replace my timing belt. My question is, should the dealer have replaced the timing belt along aoth the tensioner and idler pulley when they replaced the water pump? I was told that wasnt done when I asked the dealer.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Frarey17 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> About around 46k kmiles I had my water pump replaced due to failure at the dealership under powertrain warranty. I am now at 102k miles with the message displaying to replace my timing belt. My question is, should the dealer have replaced the timing belt along aoth the tensioner and idler pulley when they replaced the water pump? I was told that wasnt done when I asked the dealer.


Yes and no.

In my case, my diesel water pump failed dramatically at 65K. It literally dumped a liter or more of antifreeze all over the timing case/belt and eventually on the ground under the car.

Dealer first attempted to repair WP without replacing TB and tensioner/idler. But the mechanic argued the failure was so bad the TB had been contaminated with antifreeze which could potentially compromise TB longevity leading to premature failure. So, they did do the TB and tensioner/idler under warranty.

However, I’ve read here where others have NOT had new TB installed with a WP failure. The WP failure was more like a very small leak so the TB was not contaminated.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lesson here is to request those services at the time of water pump replacement (and pay for them). Hopefully they will cut you a deal due to labor redundancies.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

:iagree:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Frarey17 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> About around 46k kmiles I had my water pump replaced due to failure at the dealership under powertrain warranty. I am now at 102k miles with the message displaying to replace my timing belt. My question is, should the dealer have replaced the timing belt along aoth the tensioner and idler pulley when they replaced the water pump? I was told that wasnt done when I asked the dealer.


No. The timing belt is a routine service item and the service schedule shows it being due every 100,000 miles.


----------



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks guys. I guess ill just end up doing it myself. Lesson learned i guess. So should I replace the sater pump as well along woth the puller and tensioner?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If the water pump warranty is 150K/10 years, why?


----------



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

Okay, I wasnt aware the new one had an extended warranty. Thanks


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Reminder to readers: The OP vehicle is a diesel.

There is no extended coverage for the diesel water pump.

As far as 'Should you replace it when you do the timing belt?'.........Tough call....I've had water pumps fail in less than 10k miles, others go the life of the car.
I guess it depends on how lucky you feel.......Most likely, If nice and dry, I'd leave it alone.

Rob


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If it operates with the timing belt. Most definitely replace it. 

If it don't get touched when replacing belt. Leave it alone.


----------



## Rebob0510 (Jun 16, 2019)

About 3 months ago I changed my timing belt, waterpump, tensioner, and idler gear all at 105k, The waterpump, tensioner and idler gear all seemed to be in perfect operating order but I figured for the extra $100 why not change it all while I was in there and had it apart.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Rebob0510 said:


> About 3 months ago I changed my timing belt, waterpump, tensioner, and idler gear all at 105k, The waterpump, tensioner and idler gear all seemed to be in perfect operating order but I figured for the extra $100 why not change it all while I was in there and had it apart.


I agreee.


----------

